# Troy-bilt transmission? - only drives in reverse



## ccapro (Aug 4, 2010)

I adopted a Troy-Bilt 609G lawn tractor with a Kohler Command16 engine which I've managed to start. Now I see that I apparantly have a problem with the transmission; pulleys or something. 

On second thought; if I can master cutting the grass exclusively “in reverse”, I’m ready to roll. I mean, any clues, from experience why netral and revers e(my favorite gear) work just fine but forward doesn't do anything after pressing on the drive pedal. Well it makes like it wants to do something but the tractor doesn't move. Any correspondence would be fine; even poor sucker jokes. 
Thanks.:fineprint


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No "Poor sucker jokes" Just a "Welcome to the forum"!


----------



## bountyhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

ccapro said:


> I adopted a Troy-Bilt 609G lawn tractor with a Kohler Command16 engine which I've managed to start. Now I see that I apparantly have a problem with the transmission; pulleys or something.
> 
> On second thought; if I can master cutting the grass exclusively “in reverse”, I’m ready to roll. I mean, any clues, from experience why netral and revers e(my favorite gear) work just fine but forward doesn't do anything after pressing on the drive pedal. Well it makes like it wants to do something but the tractor doesn't move. Any correspondence would be fine; even poor sucker jokes.
> Thanks.:fineprint


I have a Bolens that has the same problem,,,my friend and mechanic too the tranny apart and the main pinion gear to attaches to the drive pulley below the teeth on the end were worn out so will not engage forward gears but the back part will engage the reverse gear..it sounds like you might have the same problem...hope this helps..


----------



## ccapro (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you for replying. Much appreciated. It sounds like the same issue and the direction I felt this would go in.


----------



## bountyhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

ccapro said:


> thank you for replying. Much appreciated. It sounds like the same issue and the direction I felt this would go in.


My friend just called found a new part and between part materials labor and picking up and delivering it is going to cost me $200 but thats a lot cheaper than another mower and it will be like new then,, had motor serviced last year.....hope you get yours fixed too..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> My friend just called found a new part and between part materials labor and picking up and delivering it is going to cost me $200 but thats a lot cheaper than another mower and it will be like new then,, had motor serviced last year.....hope you get yours fixed too..


Possible to see the operation in photos? This could be a big help to others like the OP!


----------



## ccapro (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll keep you posted on what I find. It may take awhile.


----------

